# New virus infects recording tape, leaves white powder, travels



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Only in England?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/jul/20/heritage.familyandrelationships

Article's focus is on VHS tape, but my read of it suggests cassette and possibly recording tape as well.

Chilling is the fact it migrates easily to tape heads.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting article Peter. This is relevant to me right now as I recenly bought an Ion VCR deck from The Source which comes with a USB cable that allows you to digitally record and store your old VHS tapes on your computer. I don't think I'll have any problems with mould or spores though as all my old tapes are kept in their original cases and inside another storage unit. It's interesting to watch the old tapes from the early 80's and see not only the old programs but the commercials as well. I've still got about 50 tapes to go through so needless to say it's going to take a while. :smile:


----------

